# Moss Balls?



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I saw some moss balls at a petsmart, just wondering what they are for? Decoration, maybe? Or just something that bettas like?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Decoration, bettas like to rest on them sometimes, and they are a living plant of sorts, made of algae. I love them, just wish they weren't so expensive. You can get them cheaper online.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Only the Marimo Moss balls are made of algae.
The others and most likely the ones you saw at Petsmart, are true moss balls. They are made by rolling java moss around a rock or styrofoam ball. 
A lot of people are fooled into thinking that a java moss ball is actually a marimo ball because many pet stores will sell them this way to get more money out of them.


----------



## Kaz2374 (Jun 29, 2013)

How would you tell the difference between the 2, without being able to handle them


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Java moss ball: http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd44/spawntriad/100_0665.jpg
Marimo Ball: http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplies.com/images/PL-MO11-06.jpg


----------

